# Fillet knife



## oivind_dahle (Jun 16, 2012)

In the marked for inspiration for a future purchase.
Im looking for a flexible fillet knife, and not so rigid as most of my knives. Ive done some research, and would like to limit my funds to 300 USD.

Ive looked at Cotes Knives:
http://www.coteknives.ca/Handcrafted-fillet-knives-for-sale.html


*Steel:* 
I see Cote use RWL-34 from Sweden.
Info on that: 

Damasteel RWL 34 Stainless Steel
Manufacturer: Damasteel AB

RWL 34 is a premium powder metallurgy cutlery steel manufactured by Damasteel AB. RWL 34 has a strong following in Europe, and a favourite of reknown Danish knifemaker Jens Anso. This is not surprising given it's impressive performance and European origin.
Essentially a powder metallurgy variant of ATS-34, RWL 34 has very similar composition as ATS-34/154CM, but because of it is manufactured from rapidly solidified powders, the microstructure of the steel is much more uniform. This gives the steel much higher strenth and resistance to cracking. 

The maker himself compare it to CPM 154

Would a carbon knife be as flexible as CPM 154 or RWL 34?
I think I would like to go stainless on this knife however, as fillet knives are the stainless steal realm in my world. Will CPM 154 or RWL 34 be the best choice?

Off topic: found this fan on the net. You might gonna loose your eyes:
http://www.mimportaunasegapuntozeb.com/test-gallery/coltelli-dal-mondo/filleting/


*Profile:*
Anyway, Im in the marked for a good fillet knife. Of all I have seen so far this is the most appealing (yes its a BB):






I like the profile and I like the heel, more than cotes:





Is Bill onto something, or would a more classic heel be the more useful?





*Length:*
I see this place recommend an "all-around knife" would consist of a 7.5-inch blade
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10001&langId=-1&mode=article&objectID=30015

*Handle:
*Id like western


So whom makers are out there, that might do this right?

I have a victorinox fillet in for a reahandle at Darkohoek, but then again why settle for less


----------



## chinacats (Jun 16, 2012)

That Burke knife looks hard to beat...

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 16, 2012)

Check out Phil Wilson


http://www.seamountknifeworks.com/gallery.htm


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 16, 2012)

"Punta Chivato" is a very unattractive name, lmfao.

_Edit - Knives look nice though!_


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 16, 2012)

What are the teeth at the end of the handle for?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 16, 2012)

Ripping really tough tendons I think. I've seen it on a lot of cleavers too.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 16, 2012)

bottle cap remover for your beer?


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 16, 2012)

remover was my first thought, y appropriate for a fisherman!


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 16, 2012)

They have their downsides, but I'm a fan of my Global G-19. It's flexible enough, sharp enough, and I don't care about beating it up.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 16, 2012)

A Global can't be rehandled...that will never do for Oivind!

O, why not just get the Cote? Or the Burke? What's the beef with either? It occurs to me that if you want a western fillet in damasteel, that sounds like Pierre Rodrigue to me.


----------



## The Edge (Jun 16, 2012)

How about this one:

http://www.butcherandbakerstore.com/#!n2t-knife-store/productsstackergalleryv25=2


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 16, 2012)

That's a pretty nice little cutter!!


----------



## JKerr (Jun 16, 2012)

I process a lot of small fish at work (john dory, king george whiting and rock flathead mainly) and I use an 8" Sabatier nogent (flexible) which I love; light, thin, sharp, comfy IMO and Sabs are just straight fun to use. I like the handle on the Nogents, but I will admit that they're ugly as sin. Edge retention is obviously nothing spectacular but I can still do a couple of kilos of fish before it becomes noticeable. And it only cost $85.

Otherwise, if you wanted something flash, you could get in touch with Koki at JCK and enquire about an Itou custom. He has a 285 flexible fillet knife on his page at the moment, but I'm pretty sure he has listed shorter ones before, doubt they'll be $300 or under though...


Cheers,
Josh


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 16, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> What are the teeth at the end of the handle for?


Gil did these to resemble a sharks head, the thong hole is the eye.

CPM 154, and RWL34 are essentially the same steel, minute differences. Either a good choice for a fillet knife.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 16, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Ripping really tough tendons I think. I've seen it on a lot of cleavers too.





Crothcipt said:


> bottle cap remover for your beer?



Gill says it is purely aesthetic. And won't open your beer.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 16, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Gill says it is purely aesthetic. And won't open your beer.



It was worth a shot, lol.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 16, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Gill says it is purely aesthetic. And won't open your beer.



Damn...


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 16, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Gill says it is purely aesthetic. And won't open your beer.



Then it's time to redesign it!


----------



## RiffRaff (Jun 16, 2012)

+1 on Phil Wilson's fillet knives. He has a long waiting list but he takes phone calls and you might get him just before/just after a knife show when he usually has some available.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 17, 2012)

JKerr said:


> I process a lot of small fish at work (john dory, king george whiting and rock flathead mainly) and I use an 8" Sabatier nogent (flexible) which I love; light, thin, sharp, comfy IMO and Sabs are just straight fun to use. I like the handle on the Nogents, but I will admit that they're ugly as sin. Edge retention is obviously nothing spectacular but I can still do a couple of kilos of fish before it becomes noticeable. And it only cost $85.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Josh, 

I have a 9" Nogent chef knife. I remember opening it and being amazed at how small, thin, cheap and chintzy the handle looked. And then I was amazed at how absolutely wonderful it feels in my hand. I guess they know what they were doing. Are you referring to the 8" Nogent filet knife they sell at The Best Things: http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/sabatier_nogent.htm?

-AJ


----------



## JKerr (Jun 17, 2012)

> Are you referring to the 8" Nogent filet knife they sell at The Best Things: http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/sabatier_nogent.htm?



Yup, that's the one. Although I bought mine through Bernal cutlery (along with a 10" nogent chefs knife and a 12" antique canadian massif chefs knife :knife. I am tempted to have a go at rehandling the nogents, but like you said, they do feel wonderful.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## mhlee (Jun 17, 2012)

I used this for years when I was working at a retail seafood store:




It's a standard Dexter/Russell 8 inch fillet knife that was reground to shorten the height. The regrind also gave it a convex edge. I really enjoyed using this knife, as well as a standard carbon steel fillet knife. I prefer these to ones that are curved up at the tip beyond the top of the handle and spine because it's more difficult to gauge where the tip of the knife is. If the spine is straight, you know exactly where the tip is, even if you can't see it, which, if you're cutting in a traditional western manner, you won't see the tip when you're cutting down the back along the spine of a fish.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks all so far. I sent Phil Wilson a mail, Ill let you know what he says.

However I would like to know your opinion on Bills design. Is he on to something or not?


I might also talk with Bill on this one. As you know he is my fav alongside Hoss.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't forget Pierre. I think that fillet knife on Butcher and Baker is his.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 17, 2012)

99Limited said:


> Don't forget Pierre. I think that fillet knife on Butcher and Baker is his.



Yeah. A filet knife made by a fisherman is probably a very good knife.

-AJ


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 17, 2012)

No opinions on the Burke?

Well I spend some time, searching Phil Wilson.
Thanks Dave, for namedropping 

Here is one review:
http://zknives.com/knives/custom/pwpc240p2.shtml

Also takes up the japanese knives vs western made. Cool review


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 17, 2012)

The Burke looks great--but you might need to put a 1 in front of your 300 USD budget to get it.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 17, 2012)

No love for canadians Oivind? Haha, I've only had Pierre's fillet knife in mind since the day I saw his. Some really sick and functional blades. Just wish I had a use for one.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jun 17, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want the 'heel' on the burke I like my filet to be a straight blade, I find I can get my petty heel stuck into product on occasion if I'm in a hurry. Whereas it will never happen with a traditional filet, but you could use that knife with the heel for more than cleaning fish/meat, you would have some knuckle clearance for cutting anything really. I have been eyeing a Pierre filet for a while now, I am Canadian and absolutely bias, but I think he has the nicest 'looking' (haven't used) filet knife around. On another note, if I did have that BB filet, I think i'd find a way around the heel no problem hehe. It just seems more versatile, less specialized, and who needs versatile knives when you have as many as you do.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 17, 2012)

Looky here, here ya go!

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/257-Rodrigue-Knives-a-little-gallery?p=119253&viewfull=1#post119253

-AJ


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 17, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Looky here, here ya go!
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/257-Rodrigue-Knives-a-little-gallery?p=119253&viewfull=1#post119253
> 
> -AJ



The Koa handled one does it for me, what about you Oivind?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 19, 2012)

Koa is one of my favorite wood.
However, Ive crossed over to the dark side: Horn

Anyone dears to comment Bills design?

Any others than Phil and Pierre you wanna namedrop?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 19, 2012)

Dunn Knives used to get a lot of ink for their custom filets but you don't hear much about them anymore. They still have a website. www.dunnknives.com I don't think the original maker, Melvin Dunn, turning them out these days.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't comment on Bill's design--the main difference being the dropped heel with a regular choil. Not sure what that would change, I don't use a fillet knife.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks for more info and comments

Dunn is not for me!

ARGH!!
Autocorrect can kiss my ask


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 19, 2012)

That Rodrigue fillet knife is stunning.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 19, 2012)

I like all knives posted here. I don't use a filet much at all. Last time I did was to devein shrimp, about 10 years ago. sorry no help here.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 20, 2012)

I would've loved the Rodrigue, last weekend.


----------



## add (Jun 20, 2012)

Phil Wilson and Rick Menefee are both top shelf fillet knife makers.

Bill @ Michiganknives carries some of Jim Downie's work in ATS-34 _and_ damasteel:

http://www.michiganknives.com/Item_...875_Fillet_Orange_G10_Damasteel_Feb_2011.html

Pierre's look great as well...


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks add. Impressive cheap for damascus damasteel, however the handles was a turn off for me.

My search continues


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 20, 2012)

Ya don't like the orange. I can see if you are in a boat and it slips out of your hands how it would be practical.


----------



## mhlee (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a few comments about Bill's fillet knife and most of the other ones I've seen here. I've used both the Dexter-Russell that I posted a pic of, a standard unground Dexter-Russell stainless fillet knife and an old carbon steel thin, very flexible wooden handled Dexter fillet knife seen here: http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/equip_knives_dexterrussel.htm I don't recall if it was an 8 inch or 9 inch, but you'll get the idea of the blade shape. 

1. Bill's handle design, blade shape at the tip (not too upswept, thin and curved at the tip) and choil shape are very nice;
2. His reputed sharpness, and edge holding ability are extremely important for a knife like this - repeated cutting through fish skin, scales will absolutely thrash an edge, but a super fine edge isn't what you need - you need a toothy edge so you can feel the knife cutting; if you can't feel what you're cutting, you may just go right through a fillet;
3. I would prefer the handle to have a "choil" rather than the knife - it's a safety issue in the event the handle gets slippery and you'll be banging your hand on that choil a lot because if you're using these kind of fillet knives, you're switching your grip A LOT from finger on the spine to a full on sword grab grip;
4. I would prefer the height through the middle of the blade to be less tall - that's why I ground my Dexter Russell down at least a few millimeters - because you need this portion of the blade to be flexible especially when you're cutting from the head to the tail, using the point of the blade to cut along the back of the spine and the edge of the blade trailing along the dorsal bones to cut meat off the back/top of the fish; the less flexible the blade, the more chance of losing meat along the back especially during this cut, and the taller the blade, the less flexible it is; but, if Bill's steel is flexible, then the height matters less - it mattered on my Dexter Russell because the steel did not have good flex; and
5. I would prefer a more grippy handle material because that knife is going to get messy and wet.

Of all the knives I've used, I actually prefer the cheapo carbon steel wood handle Dexter the most. It had the best flex and responsiveness of these knives. You could feel how it was cutting best (this was with a King 1000 edge). :my2cents:

I will also qualify my opinion by saying I've never used a Global fillet knife or other more expensive fillet knives because no one really took care of the knives. We beat the crap out of them.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 20, 2012)

I know you are looking for custom. I've wanted a Marttiini Condor for the kitchen, not available in the US I don't think. But that's not a custom knife.

I have this stuck in my collection of bookmarks to remember, but I don't remember why, LOL.:
http://www.custommade.com/fillet-knife/by/CoteKnives/

-AJ


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 20, 2012)

When I looked at his knives I didn't see the wood he has on them. Love the scales in the handle.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 20, 2012)

Ankrom has some scales like the one above, pretty interesting stuff. I like the use of unique materials.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 21, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> When I looked at his knives I didn't see the wood he has on them. Love the scales in the handle.



It's a pine cone.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 21, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> It's a pine cone.



no bs?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 21, 2012)

chinacats said:


> no bs?



Fo' realz dawg.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 21, 2012)

Norwegian Pine Cone. I think it was destined for OD.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 21, 2012)

I stopped at the local flea market today and one of the vendors had a couple of Forgecraft boners on the table, I almost got OD one of them!


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 21, 2012)

Forgecraft boners are a bit stiff..irate1:


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 22, 2012)

the only thing i don't like about bills knife is the choil area, how it swoops down....u wouldn't be able to sharpen it on stones.....i think it'd be a real pita ass to deal with....ryan


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 22, 2012)

sudsy9977 said:


> the only thing i don't like about bills knife is the choil area, how it swoops down....u wouldn't be able to sharpen it on stones.....i think it'd be a real pita ass to deal with....ryan[/QUOTE
> 
> +1.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for info folks 
Im still searching. Building up some expectations here, so it better be good


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a Victorinox 180 fillet knife. Its ok, love my Harald Andersen handle.
The flex in the blade is awesome, and it takes a really great edge.












However Dave pushing me on Phil Wilson is killing my brain. Ive sent Phil a mail a week ago, but no answer yet 
Loved his knives. Well, my search continues..


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 26, 2012)

Oivind, 

I like my BB filet knife except for one thing. It will probably be my only BB, and I wish I'd gotten a knife I'd use more often to take advantage of his skills. Beautiful knife, very sharp. Husband uses it much more than I do. Of all my knives, it's his favorite to use, in part because he loves the way the handle fits his hand. I was cleaning up some fish filets this weekend, and it whipped the skins right off them--fast and clean. If I were to do it over again, tho, I'd get Pierre's koa-handled filet knife and that knock-down-dead gorgeous BB santoku that EE has right now.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 28, 2012)

Ill buy it from you for 300 USD Lucretia 
How about a review of your BB


----------



## Bill Burke (Jun 28, 2012)

sudsy9977 said:


> the only thing i don't like about bills knife is the choil area, how it swoops down....u wouldn't be able to sharpen it on stones.....i think it'd be a real pita ass to deal with....ryan



Ryan, I wish you would have told me that this knife couldn't be sharpened on stones before I did it Now I guess It's all f'ed up.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 28, 2012)

My search is over....


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 28, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> My search is over....



No new knives heh?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 28, 2012)

A man gotta do what a man gotta do.....


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 28, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> A man gotta do what a man gotta do.....



Well, what's it gonna be?


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 28, 2012)

So...I haven't been part of this conversation per se.....but everyday I ogle Pierre's 270 fillet knife on ****. I mean it's gorgeous. Because it comes up on a Suji search on **** (I'm shopping for a suji) I asked Pierre about the knife. He was honest...would work OK, but the knife was born to be a fillet knife. I may be off base compared to what your looking for, but still that fillet is beautiful. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 29, 2012)

I really like Pierre and his knives.
Pierre is also a gentleman and will go that extra mile to satisfy his customers.
His fillets are really extraordinary goodlooking and among the best Ive seen on the net so far. 
I also admire his participation on forums as well. Seems he is a lot in touch with his customers.

Phil Wilson:
I fall in love with his knives. I loved the Punta Chivato. Knowing he spendt years to perfect his knives, combined with his wife beeing a chef, you just know these beauties are top of the class. Ive tried to contact Phil, but no response. He does not accept new orders afaik recording to his website: 
http://www.seamountknifeworks.com
I really wanted a knife from him. For me Phil is one of those special diamonds out there, making those really extraordinary blades that you know are unique.
I had not heard of him, until Dave recommended him. Anyway, I loved his website, and he seems a down to earth kind of man, who probably makes the best fillets out there based on his story and his pictures. But you cant win em all....


However none of these was chosen.
The one I went with: 







The reason is simple: He is the most handsome blacksmith out there, only to be passed by Lucy Sandys Clarke according to looks  Gotta stay with those goodlookin smiths. Hehe. just kidding. Bill is one of the best and I have a order in at him already.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe too late now, but Phil Wilson always has a few of his filet knives on his table for sale at the Oregon Knife Collector's show in April.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 29, 2012)

Too late.
Im happy Bill wanted to do this. Bill is for me the ultimate bad ass smith


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 29, 2012)

I like that you keep your "no new knife orders in 2012" policy flexible.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 29, 2012)

I guess realistically, if an order was placed now for most custom makers, it would not be done until 2013, so OD can still make good on his promise.


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 29, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I like that you keep your "no new knife orders in 2012" policy flexible.



LOL.....I did tell him on his birthday thread that it was crazy talk....


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 29, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> I guess realistically, if an order was placed now for most custom makers, it would not be done until 2013, so OD can still make good on his promise.


I had the same thought as I read the post.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 30, 2012)

I have been emailing with Bill for over 2 years now.
I ordered 4 knives to begin with, and Bill have had a go at them lots of times. Bill is doing something special, and its kind of tricky to make.
So long I think its been 8 or 10 attempts to make em. During the winter I changed one order into Dragon Breaths, and thats the suji you all have seen pics of. 

If I ship the knives to Norway, It will cost me shipping + 25% tax of knife value (this is a lot of extra money). Therefor I pick em up personally in NYC, and save that money. Im going to NYC 15th september and will pick up the suji, the fillet and a fork from BB. The fillet will be AEB-L and I think it will be sheep horn. Nothing special 

Ill wait for my turn regarding the other 3 knives, and will hopefully get them in 2013


----------

